# Got my Dad his first vape



## GerritVisagie (21/10/16)

So today, I'm a very happy Vaper...
My dad (72) agreed, and I got him his first kit. 
Pico 75 with Melo 3

And, he likes it. 
Here's to hoping he can at least cut down from 60 a day







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 20


----------



## KZOR (21/10/16)

Well done .....strange thing is he already looks like a experienced vaper. 
Just make sure you keep those tanks filled with the flavour dad likes.
Tell your dad I did exactly the same with mine and that was 2 months ago and he is still off the stinkies.

*Tip!!!* Found my father liked the menthal, mint, caramel tobacco flavours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/16)

Came across a new flavour brand, they have a Rum and Maple type, he likes it. Says it takes him back to smoking pipe

Thanx Kzor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (21/10/16)

That's really awesome @GerritVisagie, keep him stocked with good flavours n I'm sure he'll do just fine.


----------



## Darrylth (21/10/16)

Awesome stuff.. well done on you, and we'll done to your Dad! Keep it up!

Sent from my SM-G903M using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/16)

Thanx guys. 
Now, the tobacco DIY shall start


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (21/10/16)

Wow, braver than me, I'd first get him hooked on some premium juice in case he doesn't like the diy n chucks vaping.


----------



## Soutie (21/10/16)

That's brilliant, awesome work @GerritVisagie, I hope he stays off them see a great increase in his quality of life

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/16)

Strontium said:


> Wow, braver than me, I'd first get him hooked on some premium juice in case he doesn't like the diy n chucks vaping.



Good idea. 
I'll brew them for me, till he says he likes one... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (21/10/16)

If he enjoy the juice he is half way there, make sure he gets enough nicotine and the other half is done.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/16)

Got him some 3mg nic, he was afraid of coughing, so I told him to see if he needs more



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted (21/10/16)

Goodluck to your dad, hope he sticks with it. It's definitely the way to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (21/10/16)

60 a day, he might need more than 3mg, but you'll know better than me what he likes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boktiet (21/10/16)

Great stuff. I'm taking a device for my dad around Christmas as well. Also hopes he sticks with it.


----------



## Silver (21/10/16)

Congrats @GerritVisagie 
Thanks for sharing
Holding thumbs for your dad!


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/16)

Thanx all. 
Appreciate the support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/10/16)

Agg man, that is just awesome!


----------



## Daniel (21/10/16)

Get him a Reo...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Thanx guys.
> Now, the tobacco DIY shall start


Awesome stuff. Well done! Many good DIY tobacco recipes here. Give him high enough nic for that satisfaction and throat hit.


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (21/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> So today, I'm a very happy Vaper...
> My dad (72) agreed, and I got him his first kit.
> Pico 75 with Melo 3
> 
> ...


Well done Gerrit! 

Been trying to get my dad also to go from the stinkies to a vape... Still doesn't budge.. Mostly the coughing that puts him off.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (22/10/16)

Well done and good luck to your dad.


----------



## KZOR (22/10/16)

@GerritVisagie
My father-in-law came over for a braai last night and I decided to ask him to test various flavours because of your post.
The flavours he enjoyed the most were RY4K (caramel tobacco), brandy espresso, cappuccino, vanilla Virginia tobacco and coffee cake.

The older you get the less capable you become of tasting normally, olfactory cells and taste buds become less as well as less potent.
He definitely went for stronger flavours/tastes and then the coffee tobacco group.

But he is still happy as a lark vaping on his UGLY hybrid twisp atomiser on a maxi battery.


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @GerritVisagie
> My father-in-law came over for a braai last night and I decided to ask him to test various flavours because of your post.
> The flavours he enjoyed the most were RY4K (caramel tobacco), brandy espresso, cappuccino, vanilla Virginia tobacco and coffee cake.
> 
> ...



Cool man. Thanx. 
I was thinking of getting a couple of juices I like, and having him sample them. 
At least I know Het likes nutty flavs, vanilla, and the obvious tobacco....

So a Ry4 base would be safe. 

He wants to sample my juices.... Maybe he likes some of my diy... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/10/16)

MetalMulisha23 said:


> Well done Gerrit!
> 
> Been trying to get my dad also to go from the stinkies to a vape... Still doesn't budge.. Mostly the coughing that puts him off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



Mine was also put off by the coughing, but I have to say, the little Pico is a very nice starter. 

Fist hit @ 20 watts, he coughed a little bit, and from the second... Nothing the Melo is smooth.

Given, I did have him suck on my tsunami with my braided coils (big throat hit) before, so I kinda chucked him in the deep end and then gave him a step.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (22/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Mine was also put off by the coughing, but I have to say, the little Pico is a very nice starter.
> 
> Fist hit @ 20 watts, he coughed a little bit, and from the second... Nothing the Melo is smooth.
> 
> ...


Hahaha shame man lol you learn on a scooter or 125 and then go to the superbikes! 

I'll give the Melo a go as I did change mine to 20 watts.. But I also got a Twist Vega so thinking of getting him used to that first.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Cool man. Thanx.
> I was thinking of getting a couple of juices I like, and having him sample them.
> At least I know Het likes nutty flavs, vanilla, and the obvious tobacco....
> 
> ...



Hi @GerritVisagie , the juice hunt - as you know - can be long and tough
With my mom, it took me loads of tasting sessions over several months to discover a few she likes.
We had about 10 tasting sessions - at each session i brought about 5 or 6 juices.
She would often try all six and hate all of them. It feels awful and I have often felt so despondent. But you just have to keep on trying.

After tryimg about 60 juices - she ended up loving two or three

She likes tobaccoes and coffees

Some of her favourites:
Witchers Brew Blackbird
Vape Elixir Pure tobacco
Bumblebee Machete
Vape King coffee mixed with a bit of VM Coffee

There have been a few others but she likes the ones above the most.

We have tried plenty. Nowadays I know what she might like so she samples fewer new juices but still does try new ones occasionally. 

Take it slow - all it takes is one great juice to make it a game changer.
Hang in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/10/16)

MetalMulisha23 said:


> Hahaha shame man lol you learn on a scooter or 125 and then go to the superbikes!
> 
> I'll give the Melo a go as I did change mine to 20 watts.. But I also got a Twist Vega so thinking of getting him used to that first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



Hey bud. I say, do whatever the hell is required to get the parentals a couple extra years. 
My dad is like my best friend, we fight, we ***** we get dronk together... And finally, we vape together. 
Good luck and keep us updated as to your progress.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Cool man. Thanx.
> I was thinking of getting a couple of juices I like, and having him sample them.
> At least I know Het likes nutty flavs, vanilla, and the obvious tobacco....
> 
> ...


Nutty and tobacco you say. Then he shall love FA Glory as a standalone - check out this post.


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (22/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey bud. I say, do whatever the hell is required to get the parentals a couple extra years.
> My dad is like my best friend, we fight, we ***** we get dronk together... And finally, we vape together.
> Good luck and keep us updated as to your progress.
> 
> ...


Hey no definitely agree with you there, same reason as I want him to go over to vaping. Just found a little humour in the situation.. Thanks and will do

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/10/16)

GDay gentlemen. 
So I spoke to mom, and dad is vaping like a pro, aparently he only has a sink every now and then, but has cut down considerably. 
So I'm looking for a couple of names of some good if not great Tobacco juices, so I can give him a list of juices to try. 
The juice we picked up at the small shop is "vapbucco"
Any other good ones you all know of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (23/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> GDay gentlemen.
> So I spoke to mom, and dad is vaping like a pro, aparently he only has a sink every now and then, but has cut down considerably.
> So I'm looking for a couple of names of some good if not great Tobacco juices, so I can give him a list of juices to try.
> The juice we picked up at the small shop is "vapbucco"
> ...



Rocket sheep's Enterprise worked nicely for me - was my first juice.


----------



## Andre (23/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> GDay gentlemen.
> So I spoke to mom, and dad is vaping like a pro, aparently he only has a sink every now and then, but has cut down considerably.
> So I'm looking for a couple of names of some good if not great Tobacco juices, so I can give him a list of juices to try.
> The juice we picked up at the small shop is "vapbucco"
> Any other good ones you all know of?


Vapbucco is quite new to this forum, but have read some good reports, especially about the Rum and Maple. I see VapeCartel carries 4 of their tobaccos: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/vapbucco

Also have a look at Mike's Mega Mixes AshyBac and SweetBac: https://mmmixes.com/collections/mastery-range

Vape Elixer's tobacco juices (Pure Tobacco, Black Cigar, Shipwrecked) are very popular as well: http://eciggies.co.za/e-Liquidz/VAPE-ELIXIR-30ml-0mg-12mg/VAPE-ELIXIR-12mg-30ml

Always in demand is Vapour Mountain's VM4, more dessert with tobacco notes: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-eliquid-30ml-vm4/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/16)

I will second what @Andre posted above

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/10/16)

Andre said:


> Vapbucco is quite new to this forum, but have read some good reports, especially about the Rum and Maple. I see VapeCartel carries 4 of their tobaccos: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/vapbucco
> 
> Also have a look at Mike's Mega Mixes AshyBac and SweetBac: https://mmmixes.com/collections/mastery-range
> 
> ...



Thanx @Andre & @Huffapuff
I'll look into those. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/12/16)

A little update to everyone who showed interest in my Dad's vaping journey. 

I'm VERY happy nay, extatic to report, the Toppie is now down to about 5-6 stinkies a day. 
He loves his vape and said that by Christmas he wants to try going a full day with no ciggies. 

Man I'm a happy camper.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Daniel (12/12/16)

Man that's great news brother! He'll thank you for it in a few years time....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (12/12/16)

Really awesome news man - take him to go pick his own juice!


----------



## boxerulez (12/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> A little update to everyone who showed interest in my Dad's vaping journey.
> 
> I'm VERY happy nay, extatic to report, the Toppie is now down to about 5-6 stinkies a day.
> He loves his vape and said that by Christmas he wants to try going a full day with no ciggies.
> ...



That is fantastic news. My stepfather has won the battle with cancer and has already slowed down all by himself, smoking menthol now so I think it is the ideal time to get onto something like my home made mintscotch or berries thanks to @rogue zombie ...

I am going home just shy of Easter with something like a pico hopefully and a nice commercial tank that my mum can just replace coils in for him and he can refill his own liquid at least.

It is a little bit of a hiccup as he does not even send sms's so tech is foreign for him, hence I will have to give some training when I see him again and get him started on the vaping journey.


Big up to your dad and you for pushing him in this direction!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/12/16)

Good luck @boxrulez, I can say that it is very rewarding when this endeavor starts paying off. 
Oh, and my dad has the Melo 3 tank and really likes it. 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> A little update to everyone who showed interest in my Dad's vaping journey.
> 
> I'm VERY happy nay, extatic to report, the Toppie is now down to about 5-6 stinkies a day.
> He loves his vape and said that by Christmas he wants to try going a full day with no ciggies.
> ...



Excellent news @GerritVisagie 
Wishing your dad all the best with this
And big ups to you!!!!

You are a champion

Please let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/12/16)

Thanx for all the kind words. 
I really appreciate it, 
This community is freaking awesome


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (13/12/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @GerritVisagie , the juice hunt - as you know - can be long and tough
> With my mom, it took me loads of tasting sessions over several months to discover a few she likes.
> We had about 10 tasting sessions - at each session i brought about 5 or 6 juices.
> She would often try all six and hate all of them. It feels awful and I have often felt so despondent. But you just have to keep on trying.
> ...


So cool man!


----------



## kev mac (13/12/16)

Silver said:


> Excellent news @GerritVisagie
> Wishing your dad all the best with this
> And big ups to you!!!!
> 
> ...


I envy you,good luck to you and yours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (13/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> That is fantastic news. My stepfather has won the battle with cancer and has already slowed down all by himself, smoking menthol now so I think it is the ideal time to get onto something like my home made mintscotch or berries thanks to @rogue zombie ...
> 
> I am going home just shy of Easter with something like a pico hopefully and a nice commercial tank that my mum can just replace coils in for him and he can refill his own liquid at least.
> 
> ...


Way cool @boxerulez !


----------

